# Best Bluetooth Speaker under $300?



## Bonzo

Hi guys!
   
  I'm looking for the best sounding bluetooth speaker under $300.
   
  I've been looking at these two but I have no idea what they sound like or if there's a better option:
   
  Logitech UE Boombox:
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-984-000304-Boombox-Wireless-Bluetooth/dp/B0094S35QU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352669294&sr=8-4&keywords=logitech+ue
   
  Jawbone Big Jambox
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006AXRRM0/ref=amb_link_363957482_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=0PAY8NCREN1ZFTWYZDN5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1388378182&pf_rd_i=507846
   
  I'm open to suggestions, thanks!


----------



## NRiyo3

Give this a look. There are videos on You Tube.
  
http://www.amazon.com/TDK-Life-Record-Wireless-Weatherproof/dp/B008VMT2HQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3QCUOALP7MWX2&coliid=I1XY23ZV7KP58A
  
 Good luck.


----------



## cel4145

Just be aware you will be giving up a lot of sound quality going with one of those bluetooth speaker boxes. You can get separate speakers that have better driver quality==better sound, and, if setup even halfway correctly, will give you much better soundstage and imaging. 

Get some M-Audio BX5 D2 or KRK RP6G2 Rokit G2. Or for even better SQ, for a little bit over your budget, the Emotiva Airmotiv 4s.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

My wife and I were given a Jawbone JamBox Mini as a gift. It's only decent for cleaning around the house, or listening to music while in the shower. Perhaps even while camping. Other then that, I wouldn't ever use it.


----------



## NRiyo3

Another cool one I ran across. Carbon Audio pocket Speaker. $99.99 (in Apple retail stores) and has 4 drivers and 2 bass radiators. Can be used in left/right dual speaker mode if you pair two of them.
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL1OgMS5_5c
  
 http://www.boomphones.com/product/pocket-speaker


----------



## Bonzo

Thanks everyone, I ended up with a Sony SRS-BTX300 and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## MSHunter

http://minirigs.co.uk Have a look at these, you just need to add your own battery powered blue-tooth to 3.5mm dongle and yes it has been done and tested already on amazon.co.uk you can find in the reviews of the original metallic one, there is a guy that has done it and was quite happy with results. As far as I know if you go for the full 2.1 set up it is the only portable scalable system on the market. Since you have separate speakers you get actual left right separation (if using the correct cabling)
  
 Found the review from the guy who liked which blue-tooth dongle he used apperanlty a Sony one.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3VJOWA9DQ2E9/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0065L7GUU


----------



## Physther

I realize bose is looked down on, on this site, but I really think the Bose Bluetooth Soundlink Mini is a fantastic portable speaker - easy to connect, excellent battery life, extremely portable (can fit comfortably in a backpack-messenger bag, and most of all the ability for that little box to fill a small room. For $199 msrp or ~$175 ish street price, I personally LOVE it.


----------



## roybot

nriyo3 said:


> Give this a look. There are videos on You Tube.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TDK-Life-Record-Wireless-Weatherproof/dp/B008VMT2HQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3QCUOALP7MWX2&coliid=I1XY23ZV7KP58A
> 
> Good luck.


 
  
 Is that a commission link?  (the 'colid=' argument)  A few of your posts look like they have them, but you don't seem to have mentioned it.


----------



## Currawong

roybot said:


> nriyo3 said:
> 
> 
> > Give this a look. There are videos on You Tube.
> ...


 
  
 Amazon affiliate links have "tag=something_20" in them, so no.


----------



## lxfapril

How did the Sony SRS-BTX300 go? I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## shnjb

I'm bumping this thread because it's been a few years and a lot of new products have come out.


----------



## Stepan

I would suggest this: http://www.ianker.com/product/A3143011 . In my opinion it is as good as Bose SoundLink, but for its price it is unbeatable! Reviews speaks for itself. After big research over bluetooth speakers from 0 to 350 USD, *Anker Premium Stereo Bluetooth Speaker (A3143) *is my winner. Maybe there are a little bit better speakers, but this one is unbeatable with ratio of what you pay and what sound you get.


----------



## nobye-noaloha

Hey,
 i just bought the anker a3143 and very pleased with it...
 Does anybody know where i could finc a carrying bag that allow to transport the speaker but also let play music  like the jambra solemate protective sound bag...
http://www.jabra.fr/Products/Accessories/Jabra_Solemate_Accessories/Jabra_SOLEMATE_carry_pouch
 Thanx


----------



## Stepan

nobye-noaloha said:


> Hey,
> i just bought the anker a3143 and very pleased with it...
> Does anybody know where i could finc a carrying bag that allow to transport the speaker but also let play music  like the jambra solemate protective sound bag...
> http://www.jabra.fr/Products/Accessories/Jabra_Solemate_Accessories/Jabra_SOLEMATE_carry_pouch
> Thanx


 
 Sadly I can't help you with that. I need some sort of case/bag/box too. I checked dimensions and Jabra case is about 4 cm smaller.


----------



## nobye-noaloha

yeah, exactly, jabra bag seems very nice but  too small...
  
 anker a3143 : 210 * 60 * 60 (in mm)
 jabra solemate : 186 * 130 * 80
  
 it miss 24 mm on the length only, it is ok for width and height.
 But when i look to images of the jabra in the bag, it seems very large so maybe the 24 mm missing in length are in fact ok...
  
 It should be nice if some one could make a try.
  
 just for transport, i find these cases for the a3143 on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/co2CREA-Carrying-Storage-Premium-Bluetooth/dp/B017QU7W4S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1452674994&sr=8-2&keywords=a3143
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Bluetooth-Portable-Wireless-Carrying/dp/B019HYT208/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1452674994&sr=8-5&keywords=a3143


----------



## Stepan

Thanks for the cases, they are awesome! I am also considering Anker SoundCore as it looks a little bit better (I am more tactical person than luxury, so the aluminium is plus for me). Hope it will sound at leas as good as A3143.


----------



## nobye-noaloha

stepan said:


> Thanks for the cases, they are awesome! I am also considering Anker SoundCore as it looks a little bit better (I am more tactical person than luxury, so the aluminium is plus for me). Hope it will sound at leas as good as A3143.


 

 yep, for me the a3143 isperfect because i almost use it at home so don't need a very transportable speaker...
  
 But give your opinio when you'll try the soundcore : very interested in the sound comparaison with the a3143


----------



## NRiyo3

Oops.


----------



## Stackapancakes

Figured I'd post some fresh info. I did some digging and came up with. I'm DEFINITELY not the most knowledgeable guy when it comes to "sound science", but I listen to a ton of music so what the heck.
  
Anker SoundCore Sport XL  https://www.amazon.com/Anker-SoundCore-Subwoofers-Waterproof-Shockproof/dp/B01DZ56MX0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474408383&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+soundcore+sport+xl  
  
and the pricier 
  
  
JBL Flip 3 Splashproof Portable Bluetooth Speaker https://www.amazon.com/JBL-Splashproof-Portable-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B0145EOFDO/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1474408503&sr=1-2&keywords=JBL+Flip+3
  
  
  
Obviously, you're never going to see a truly impressive sound from these things, but what I've noticed about lots/most of them is that they're tinny and have no fullness of sound. One other bluetooth speaker I recently returned was missing a low bass range entirely (tested with Gunship's Black Sun on the Horizon [Makeup and Vanity Set Remix] in case anyone is curious). 
  
I'm about to give the JBL a shot. We'll see if it gets returned...


----------



## Live with Sound

I'm in the market for a Bluetooth speaker or otherwise quite portable Bluetooth solution for up to 350usd. Problem is that it shouldn't be too heavy, otherwise I mightve gone with the Marshall Stanmore. Battery is a plus. Anyone who happened to have researched this? It would really help.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I purchased the celia & perah p3 and love it..... i dont know if you can find it for under 300 though. I paid 275 in Taipei.


----------



## Live with Sound

That is a great suggestion but I won't be able to purchase it. Thanks for replying though!


----------



## QualitySound

Some things don't change... Bose is still looked down upon, and their headphones are way overpriced; but for what it's worth the Soundlink mini II and the Soundlink III aren't bad. They don't have great quality but they are surprisingly not distorted and loud for their size, they have good battery life and good bass at about 80% volume. Any more volume and the bass rolls off, any less and there's more bass than anything else (isn't a bad thing for a bass head, just be warned) If you're playing music by the pool and want long battery life, good volume, Bluetooth and not wired to the wall all the time, the soundlinks are a great option. They're easy to use as well. I have the Soundlink III (got it as a gift) and I personally bought the Soundlink Mini II for on the go music sharing. It's nice to share new music with other people too, even when a $300 pair of sennheisers or ATH's or beyers will have a lot more sound quality.
Both of the speakers can be wired via aux cable too if sound quality on a Bluetooth speaker is really that big of a deal. 
I don't understand the hate for Bluetooth speakers, they serve their purpose. Ease of use, portable, don't need to have an outlet and can share music with a medium sized room halfway full of people


----------



## TheAttorney

If you want room filling good quality sound, then the Riva X is great - I have one after rejecting lower priced speakers. Really good sound for the size and price, Search this forum for the dedicated thread. It's smaller, more portable brother Riva S is also recently reviewed on this forum. Seems to also be great at a lower price/size point, but I haven't heard that one.


----------

